# Tuna anyone?



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

There have been some big tuna spotted close inshore in the last few days in Moreton Bay.

Anyone interested in a go at them?


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm going tomorrow, and if a toona ventures too close to me... he's in trubble, big bubble!

Same goes for snapper, jew, tailor and grunter! (but only the BIG ones!) :lol:

Jimbo


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Beekeeper said:


> I'm going tomorrow, and if a toona ventures too close to me... he's in trubble, big bubble!
> 
> Same goes for snapper, jew, tailor and grunter! (but only the BIG ones!) :lol:
> 
> Jimbo


I didn't invite you old fart. If you hook a 15 kg tuna you'll likely end up at Moreton Island. :lol:


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

I read a great article at work today in a fishing Mag on the Noosa Yakkers fishing Jew Shoals, some great shots in there. I recognised Jimbo with a very nice Cobe! I would really love to come down there and have a fish with you guys one day and work on my surf entry skills, we don't get much call for that up here. I look forward to the trip report.

Cheers Scotty


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

mackayaker said:


> I read a great article at work today in a fishing Mag on the Noosa Yakkers fishing Jew Shoals, some great shots in there. I recognised Jimbo with a very nice Cobe! I would really love to come down there and have a fish with you guys one day and work on my surf entry skills, we don't get much call for that up here. I look forward to the trip report.
> 
> Cheers Scotty


Don't hold your breath Scotty. I first have to build a safe one man operation AI system that gets the Adventure hull on and off a 2 m high High Lux, with- ought any risk of injury to the sole operator. Patent pending. By then the tuna may well be gone.


----------



## brinkmanc12 (Sep 5, 2014)

I am keen to go out on Friday or Sunday, if you are available basically anytime you are up for it. I am very keen to get a tuna. cheers, Paul.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

brinkmanc12 said:


> I am keen to go out on Friday or Sunday, if you are available basically anytime you are up for it. I am very keen to get a tuna. cheers, Paul.


Sorry Paul, but I had a bad accident loading my Adventure 8 weeks ago, which crushed my chest. I am not going tuna of anything fishing until I have a safe unloading/loading system, which will take about a week.

Go on your own all by all means, but my advice is don't stuff around with small reels and light lines. They hit at about 40 km/hr, and frequently despool undergunned fishos before they can get side on and put some pressure on them. My advice is 30 lb mono straight through, or 30 lb braid for casting distance, and 30 - 40 lb mono or FC for a shock absorber. Use TT Headhunter Extremes in 3/0 (designated TT 3/0 XH) form 1/4 oz to 1/2 oz.

Hang on tight!

Even though the line is disappearing fast, be aware of slow increments in drag pressure, or you may get capsized.

Good luck, and I hope I see you in a week or two, with a tuna on your hit list.

BTW, best to read Paulo's advice....he is the guru.


----------



## brinkmanc12 (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks for the tips, I hope you get better soon. I will try that I am not really sure where to go for tuna as I have been fishing Wellington Point and Coochie Mudlo & Victoria Point. Cheers, Paul.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Trev... I'm sad to say that I couldn't man up to the brag... I only caught 4 undersized snapper and 4 grinner!

But...

John, (Nanga 59) was out and about today, and when I last spoke to him, he'd caught little snaps and grinner as well... however... he offered a couple of casts to a school of Toona that was hooking into what looked like white-bait!

I never sighted one today, but spotted what looked like a bonito-ish fish carving up some bait. By the time I got there the action was long gone.

I had trouble identifying John today... the bugger's got a khaki-coloured hobie now... still got the old blue battler, but reckons the pedaling beats paddling!

Cheers all... Jimbo



mackayaker said:


> I read a great article at work today in a fishing Mag on the Noosa Yakkers fishing Jew Shoals, some great shots in there. I recognised Jimbo with a very nice Cobe! I would really love to come down there and have a fish with you guys one day and work on my surf entry skills, we don't get much call for that up here. I look forward to the trip report.
> 
> Cheers Scotty


Must be another Jimbo, Scotty... 'twasn't me! I've never landed a cobe, and I've never fished with the Noosa Yakkers, or been to Jew Shoals.

Jimbo


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh ok sorry


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

That's ok mate , Jim's an assey bastard , he still catches good fish  ;-) . 
Killer.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

killer said:


> That's ok mate , Jim's an assey bastard , he still catches good fish  ;-) .
> Killer.


Arsey? Look who's talkin'. Still some tuna around Ron, and they're big. Interested?


----------

